
Best Landing Page Ever? - tonyvince7
https://fibery.io/anxiety
======
playing_colours
If you keep reloading the page it shows different landing pages - “connect”,
”freedom” that are a bit more positive :) It is an interesting idea.

The tool is written in Clojure. They picked it for its power and
expressiveness to efficiently reflect the flexibility of the app. I think they
can use this fact to attract startup founders and tech guys, particularly
those who read Paul Graham’s essays.

------
java-man
Hilarious!

Make sure to click on "I don't get it, explain differently" button at the
bottom.

------
Lagogarda
But we have mortgages... Show mercy

------
rman666
This sound like crap! Sign me up.

